# New from Scotland



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Sup everyone! Found this website by looking for some video camera's. Anyone got good camera's that they can suggest for me to get 

here is a short video i have made of my mates this winter. going again on wednesday so should have better videos!


YouTube - Snowboarding at the lecht and gorms

oh, and tell me what you think of the video!


----------

